# Laichzeit Kois



## Exotikhans (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
von wann bis wann ist eigendlich die Laichzeit bei Kois.  Im letzten Jahr hatten sie schon Anfang Juli gelaicht. Bis heute noch nicht. Kann das noch kommen? oder laichen sie nicht jedes Jahr ab?
Viele Grüße   Hans


----------



## WERNER 02 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Laichzeit Kois*

Hi Hans
Koi laichen in aller Regel erst dann ab wenn folgende 3 Dinge zusammen treffen.

1.) Die Tageslichtmenge sollte über Tage mindestens 12Std. betragen.
2.) Die Wassertemperatur sollte gleichfalls zwischen 18-25° betragen
3.) Das Futterangebot für die laichbereiten Fische sollte reichlich sein.

Erst wenn diese Bedingungen erfüllt sind, wird es zum Ablaichen kommen.
Die Ablaichzeit beginnt ungefähr Ende Mai - Juli.
Das sind aber nur ungefähre Richtwerte und können stets immer etwas varieren.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Exotikhans (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Laichzeit Kois*

Hallo Werner,
Danke für Deine Info, aber was ist ein reichliches Futterangebot.? Zur Zeit füttere ich 3x amTag.
Gruß Hans


----------



## WERNER 02 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Laichzeit Kois*

Hi Hans

Diese Einwendung bezieht sich auf Teiche in denen sich Koi mehr oder weniger selbst ernähren.
Sogenannte Mudponds wie man sie beispielsweise in Japan findet. Allerdings auch vermehrt hier. ( deutsche Nachzuchten ) Siehe hier: http://www.koizucht-mpf.de/

Gruß
Werner


----------

